# Minnesota Lynx Announce New Assistant Coaches



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

MINNEAPOLIS/ST. PAUL - The Minnesota Lynx today announced that they have hired former player, Teresa Edwards, and Ed Prohofsky as assistant coaches, to go along with Carolyn Jenkins, who remains from the previous coaching staff. Per team policy, terms were not disclosed.

"We're excited about the coaching staff we've assembled with the Lynx," said Lynx Chief Operating Officer Roger Griffith. "Each staff member offers a lot to our team. Teresa Edwards is a women's basketball legend with Lynx ties, Carolyn Jenkins has great knowledge of the league and our personnel and Ed Prohofsky has tremendous basketball knowledge with his decades of coaching experience."

A Cairo, Georgia, native, Edwards is USA Basketball's most decorated women's player. She is the first and only American basketball player (male or female) to compete in five Olympics. After winning her first gold medal in 1984, Edwards compiled over 20 years of professional basketball experience. The 5-11 guard played professionally in the American Basketball League as well as overseas in Italy, Japan, Spain and France. In two seasons with the Lynx, she appeared in and started 68 games, averaging 5.5 points, 2.9 rebounds and 3.3 assists. Edwards was the ABL Atlanta Glory's player/head coach in the 1997-98 season.

Jenkins returns to the bench for her fifth season as a member of the Lynx coaching staff. Jenkins served as interim head coach after Suzie McConnell Serio stepped down as head coach. She brought 12 years of collegiate basketball coaching experience to Minnesota, including stints with two of the top college programs in the country. Among her stops in the college game include Stanford, Michigan State and Sacramento State University. Jenkins is a member of the Women's Basketball Coaches Association and the Black Coaches Association and was elected to the Fresno (Calif.) Basketball Hall of Fame in 1999.

Prohofsky began his coaching career in 1957 as head coach of the Kileen Base of the Unites States Army in Texas. He has high school, college and professional coaching experience and spent time in the Timberwolves organization as the Special Assistant to the Vice President of Basketball Operations and General Manager. Most Recently, Prohofsky has worked as an assistant at Macalester College. He is a Hall of Fame member of the Minnesota State High School Coaches Association.


----------

